# Man hurt in port crane collapse (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A man suffers life-threatening injuries when a crane collapses on to a container ship at Southampton's container port terminal. 

More from BBC News...


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

More on this

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/4488568.Man_fighting_for_life_after_port_crane_collapse/

David


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Frightening stuff. At first glance of the video , looks like the topping lift
parted as jib was being lowered. Hope the driver does well.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Looking at the photo of the topping lift stay anchor plate; that is attached to the top of the back stay pillar, it seems that the plate has parted, the plate is usually made of high tensile T1 or T3 steel plate, this can, in some cases, be subject to hairline cracking, caused by incorrect heat treatment before, during and after, welding of pin lugs. These cracks are looked for during production and on four year survey. The four year and later regular surveys should show up work hardening/stress hairline fractures. It looks like someone is due for the high jump!


----------



## SAH (Jul 11, 2005)

This is the second ship to shore in the past 18 months, it has happed to. So will HSE be taking in the high jump as well?


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Crane man's condition 'serious' (BBC News)*

A man whose legs were crushed when a crane collapsed on to a ship at a container port is in a "serious but stable condition" in hospital.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

*High Jumps?*



SAH said:


> This is the second ship to shore in the past 18 months, it has happed to. So will HSE be taking in the high jump as well?


HSE will have enough paperwork down, so that they cannot be nailed, (as usual!). It is a very bad show if this is the second occurrence, usually, if one plate is found cracked then a full inspection programme is set up, for all cranes of the same type. This QA system always throws up any serious faults which may, or may not, be design related. Operational faults are very rare, as there are very strict standing orders and regulations regarding the operation of these gantries.(MAD)


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/4493398.Crane_fall_victim___s_miracle_survival/



> TWO broken legs, a broken pelvis, crushed ribs and a perforated lung – that is the horrific catalogue of injuries suffered by the Southampton dock worker crushed when the crane he was operating collapsed.
> 
> Jay Squibb was last night recovering in hospital from another day of surgery, after he plunged 100ft with his driver’s cab and was crushed among tonnes of twisted metal on the container ship NYK Themis.
> 
> ...


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update



> Port Skills and Safety (PSS), the UK port industry’s organisation for health, safety, skills and standards, has issued precautionary advice on backstays following the collapse of a dockside crane at a Southampton container terminal.
> 
> The boom of a Morris crane collapsed at the DP World Southampton container terminal on 13 July, seriously injuring the operator and bringing operations at the port to a halt. Jay Squibb, the operator, is in hospital in a serious but stable condition.
> 
> ...


http://www.cranestodaymagazine.com/story.asp?sectioncode=135&storycode=2053598&c=1


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update...(with video interview of driver still recovering)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/8231992.stm


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Six/seven weeks to find the cause of the failure seems like someone is dragging their heels a little. It is only a crane, not a Space Shuttle, what is the problem? If HSE had taken the same approach as NASA and grounded the fleet until the failure mechanism was understood, the Port of Southampton would have faced closure and I am sure the investigation would have progressed much faster.

Or am I being unreasonable?


----------

